
VirtualBox 3.0 Released - JshWright
http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
======
jacquesm
I've just finished comparing virtualbox and vmware, and not of my own
volition. I needed to compare a bunch of different file system solutions for
clustering (see post elsewhere) and after working with vmware for several days
finally gave up (vmware server 2.0), and tried the same under virtualbox.
Virtualbox did the job quietly without fuss or license keys, where vmware was
nothing but a pita and eventually refused to work.

The host os on the test machine is Ubuntu, the guest of was CentOs 4.7.

~~~
gcv
Have you (or anyone) compared VirtualBox to a desktop virtualization package,
such as VMware Fusion? How does it stack up?

~~~
hyperbovine
I have used VMWare Fusion for a couple of years now and have no complaints
whatsoever. It's stable and not noticeably slower than using Boot Camp. USB
pass-through and networking just work. You can even launch a Windows program
directly from Finder. My one gripe--slow access times for the host-client file
sharing interface--was fixed with 2.0.

I have never used any other VMWare product, or Virtual Box, but I thought I
would add my $.02 since my experience seems to differ from most others here.

------
johng
It's important if you install windows in a VM to install the "guest tools"
with Virtual box.. it makes it 100x more responsive. Don't forget this step.

~~~
kirubakaran
This is true even if the guest OS is something other than Windows. Automatic
mouse capture is a very convenient.

------
JshWright
New features include guest SMP support, OpenGL 2.0, and experimental Direct3D
8/9 support (for windows guests, obviously...)

~~~
marcocampos
Warning: Guest SMP only works if you have a cpu with Intel VT-x or AMD-V.

Damn, why did I buy a Pentium Dual-Core instead of a regular Core 2 Duo? :/

------
fno
I love VirtualBox so much. Thanks to Innotek for the free and open-source
distribution. I do use the closed source version though.

If only they would support branching snapshopts. For example a main VM and
then you could have one work tree and one webbrowsing tree. This would make
using it for daily work even more appealing. Well, some day, I am sure.

~~~
scorpioxy
I'd like to echo your wish. I also would like to have that feature.

I'd like to use when I am debugging a configuration issue on the OS with a
certain application. Not a show-stopper by any means, but a would like to
have.

------
pasbesoin
At the moment, the page's "MD5 sum" link is not resolving.

<http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.0.0/MD5SUMS>

------
jdbeast00
hope it means this bug is fixed now....

<http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/2978>

~~~
jdbeast00
i tested it on my computer, it didn't seem to occur, yay!

------
Bjoern
3.0 Already? Wasn't just sometime ago 2.3 the newest?

While VirtualBox is really great I like OSE (OpenSourceEdition) better.
Unfortunately if one needs e.g. usbhotplug then you have to use the commercial
branch :/

Does anyone know when OSE will have that feature?

~~~
gaius
Probably when the developers are so rich they don't need money for food or
rent.

~~~
jeduan
Wont they be working at Oracle soon?

~~~
gaius
Maybe. Or maybe Oracle will stick with its own Xen-derived OracleVM.

------
sfphotoarts
Did anyone get this to work on OSX? I installed it on my MBP, put Ubuntu 9.04
and it always locks up within a few minutes after booting, usually while its
running the updater. Just wondered if others see this or its just me.

------
sant0sk1
I didn't know other HNers were such VirtualBox fans! I use it daily and love
it. This release looks great.

------
jli
but how is it for mac uses? it seems not as nice compared to parallels?

~~~
gaius
It's fine. I use it to run Solaris 10 and Windows XP on my MBP.

------
berntb
Excuse a newbie... is it worth trying Ubuntu on Mac with VirtualBox? What
should I know?

(-: Please don't flame me. I might like ports as much as apt, if I knew it
better. :-)

~~~
jodrellblank
VirtualBox on the Mac is very nice. A respectably small download, an easy
install, a pleasant GUI, it feels very polished and in my light use, both
featureful and stable.

Yes, try it.

~~~
neilc
Does anyone have any experience with how VirtualBox performance compares with
VMWare?

~~~
gsergrtbnhrts
There is a review here
[http://www.infoworld.com/d/virtualization/virtualization-
sho...](http://www.infoworld.com/d/virtualization/virtualization-showdown-
vmware-workstation-vs-sun-xvm-virtualbox-735)

Basically they are all pretty similar, if you use it in a serious environment
there are probably more tools and consultants that will tune Vmware server for
you, but for ordinary use it's probably a wash.

